# Grain free, potato free options?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

For a kibble there is California Naturals ....it is grain free and no potatoes.
I use HK also and also feed raw chicken. A little (a Tablespoon?) Apple cider Vinegar in the drinking water will help to inhibit yeast growth also. Many benefits using ACV.....Google it's many uses for dogs!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

How about Nutrisca or Zignature?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Also - if there is a food you would like to get but you cant find it in store, chewy.com is amazing. I actually never buy food in store anymore because they charge more (overhead, etc.). Chewy delivers to your door, will cancel at order at any point, and if your not satisfied, they will refund your order - no questions asked.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Cailin77 said:


> Trying to find food for Brody that doesn't have grains, or potatoes. Way harder than you would expect! Anyone know of any foods that fit the bill? I'm still,trying to find an option that will help with Brody's itchy feet... It's not a protein allergy (I've tried them all!) and I think it may be a yeast over-production... And both grain and potatoes feed yeast!
> 
> I'm considering try Honest Kitchen pre-made raw. Looks like it could be a readily available (amazon.com even carries it, with free prime shipping!), affordable (sadly, I'm not rich) and good quality! I'm not set on this brand, or even raw in general, so any suggestions are welcome!


HK isn't raw... sorry I sound like a broken record but this seems to be a really common misconception and I'm trying to clear it up. HK is fully cooked. It is however a great food that doesn't have grains or potatoes (most of the varieties, some do have oatmeal). Nature's Variety Instinct kibble, also does not have grains or potatoes and neither does their premade frozen raw.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I do the California Natural grain free. Since being on it Misha has not had any yeast in her ears.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I use Calf. Nat. from Chewys as well.

I did want to add, that I love Chewys! There was a mix up on one of my orders around Christmas. They replaced my order for free! They are great to work with. Stella was itch free before the first bag was finished.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Check out Petcurean's foods. They are a small Canadian company, and Sunny does very well on the NOW Fresh adult or senior. I am very happy with them; Acana was a little rich for him, I thought.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey there's lots of "CHEWY" fans!!! I use them too! also Petflow...they have similar pricing and they both have a flat shipping rate I like!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I second the recommendation made for Nutrisca. A friend's dog is doing really well on it. DOGSWELL® NUTRISCA® Grain Free Potato Free Premium Dog Food


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I use Nutrisca for Luce also - amongst some other  Anyway, I get it in my Kroger Supermarket, it is $11.99 for a 4# bag, they carry lamb and chicken grain free, white potato free. Right now I have the chicken and chickpea recipe.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

I will definitely look into all these suggestions! Thanks for the recommendation of chewys too! Most of these brands are not available to me locally so that is very helpful.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a question on Nutrisca... I can't find from there website where their food is made. They do mention that some of their jerky is made in China, though they have never had a recall. I have to admit, even the mention of some food from the company being made in China gives me major pause. I'm a little crazy about my fur-kids' food and wouldn't feed them anything from China, ever. 

Trying to find the best food for Brody is frustrating!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I just looked at my bag and there is an American flag with Made in the U.S.A. underneath it. I found a link on there website Quality & Care where you can read about there products, quality and care. They also address the concerns about products from China.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I have an allergy dog, too (my maltese/westie mix). Here are three kibbles that work for her (all are grain, potato, chicken, lamb, egg, and alfalfa free): 
**California Natural Salmon and Peas* 
**Zignature Turkey*
**Back to Basics Hi-Protein Pork* (they also make one with beef and pork that is grain/potato free)

Other good grain/potato free foods:
**Nutrisca* formulas are all grain/potato free (I can't feed this b/c it contains alfalfa, which my dog is allergic to; related to her environmental grass allergy, I'm sure)
**Evo Herring and Salmon Formula* (I can't feed this b/c it contains eggs, which my dog can't eat); I really like this food.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

If you decide on California Natural their plant is in the USA. But they list each ingredient in their food and where they source each ingredient. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Does anyone feed Orijen? I'm looking into that brand and it sounds great, though a bit more expensive than I want to pay.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Cailin77 said:


> Does anyone feed Orijen? I'm looking into that brand and it sounds great, though a bit more expensive than I want to pay.


Orijen is considered an excellent food. I don't include it in my rotation of foods, however, because I find that the amount of protein is higher than my dogs need, therefore the cost really is difficult to justify. I prefer foods with protein content between 26-33%.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

georgiapeach said:


> **Evo Herring and Salmon Formula* (I can't feed this b/c it contains eggs, which my dog can't eat); I really like this food.


Evo looks perfect! I'm going to order a bag today! Thank you so much or the wonderful suggestion. I especially like that if I go to Evo's manufacture website it shows exactly where each ingredient come from and they are completely transparent about where their plant is (some brands are very vague on this point, which I find questionable). 

Thanks everyone for the wonderful suggestions! I don't live close to any good holistic pet food stores where I can get advice, so I really appreciate that I have all of you for help!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Actually, Honest Kitchen is dehydrated. See below. It is still a much healthier alternative (IMO) than many other foods.

What’s the difference between dehydration and freeze drying?

Dehydration and freeze drying are somewhat similar, in that they both remove moisture from foods. Freeze drying involves freezing the ingredients, followed by a rapid drying process under vacuum. Dehydration or ‘air drying’ is a slower, gentler process that can take place at different temperatures (around 140 to 165F for meats and below 104F for most other ingredients) and takes varying amounts of time depending on the ingredient.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Cailin77 said:


> Does anyone feed Orijen? I'm looking into that brand and it sounds great, though a bit more expensive than I want to pay.


My last poodle, Jake, did well on Orijen. It's too rich for Sunny, although he does great on Acana (same manufacturer). I have settled on Petcurean, as noted in another post, as he does very well on it, as part of his diet.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> A little (a Tablespoon?) Apple cider Vinegar in the drinking water will help to inhibit yeast growth also. Many benefits using ACV.....Google it's many uses for dogs!


We do use ACV... It's my own personal "cure all"!  I use it on his feet and also as a rinse after his bath. And when he had an ear infection (a few weeks ago, after his surgery, I think that threw his system out of whack) ACV cured it. Love that stuff!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I emailed Honest Kitchen to clear up any confusion. This is their response:

"I'm sorry for the confusion. There is a lot of wrong information available online, unfortunately.
Our foods are a dehydrated whole food mix, not a raw product. The meats, fish, and egg or dehydrated at a higher temperature to make sure they are safe and free of any pathogens or contaminants without the use of harmful irradiation, between 140-165F. For more information about how our foods are made, please visit the following link. If you have any other questions, please let me know.

How We Make Dehydrated Pet Food | The Honest Kitchen

I hope this helps! "


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Jamie Hein said:


> I emailed Honest Kitchen to clear up any confusion. This is their response:
> 
> "I'm sorry for the confusion. There is a lot of wrong information available online, unfortunately.
> Our foods are a dehydrated whole food mix, not a raw product. The meats, fish, and egg or dehydrated at a higher temperature to make sure they are safe and free of any pathogens or contaminants without the use of harmful irradiation, between 140-165F. For more information about how our foods are made, please visit the following link. If you have any other questions, please let me know.
> ...


Thanks. The information I provided was from their website, too.

It really is a good food.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Agreed, my mom's dog love it. He doesn't want anything else


----------



## LoriT (Jul 11, 2015)

Brothers Complete. You can buy it on Amazon or from Brother's website. My dogs love this food, but it's pricey, but feed less of it.


----------

